# Sonocaddie V300 GPS Review



## gjbike (Apr 1, 2009)

Sonocaddie V300 GPS

This is my first review so go easy on me. The reason why I purchased the Sonocaddie V300 was price Â£245 from direct golf, compared to the skycaddie SG5 at around Â£270. This was in December 2008 and the fact that there was no annual subscription charge. The reason for the delay in doing the review was that my own golf club has been on winter tees and greens and only went on summer tees and greens this week. 
(Did use it at Goswick links Scotland v England)
The other things that I like about the Sonocaddie V300 is that should the course be altered in anyway bunkers or water features, trees moved or added or complete holes redesigned you can update everything yourself while you are on the course at the touch of a button. If a course has not be mapped you can do it yourself
The Sonocaddie V300 is only 141grams in weight and the display is 50x40cm and is green in colour the GPS comes complete with Rechargeable battery, AC charger, USB cable, Carry pouch, Belt clip and the GPS is completely waterproof and no need for a cover. Battery life is about 15 hours depending on how you set the back light to stay on for 15 seconds, 30 seconds, 60 seconds or always on. I set mine to 15 seconds no problems at all reading in normal daylight soon as you press any button the light comes on for the  set time.
The memory in the GPS will hold 30 courses, 100 scorecards and track 100. After unpacking the GPS I installed the cd software on to my lap top and downloaded my home course via the internet.
The information on the screen is very comprehensive and is in colour it shows you the satellite signal, the hole that you are playing, the distance for each reference point bunkers, water hazards and distance from the front to back of the green. By pressing one button it will give you a close up of the green with the distance to the front, middle and back. As this is done in real time the yardage reading (you can set in metric if you want) numerical display decreases while walking down the fairway to the green. You can press another button on the right hand side to measures the distance you have hit your golf shot, you can go between screens and this does not interrupt anything that you are doing. The other thing that is great about the Sonocaddie V300 is that it keeps a record of your score; you just input shots taken, fairways hit, putts taken, and by pressing another button on the left hand side you can get a scorecard of your round. Press another button and you get analysis of your round all in percentages fairways hit, green in regulation, putts per hole, sand savers, double Eagles (Albatross) Eagles, Birdies, Pars, Bogies, Double bogies, and others. 
The other thing that it does is that it tracks you round golf course when you view any hole you can see were you have been by leaving a blue line on the hole.
Overall really well please with the Sonocaddie V300 having been on  rest days all this week and used it four times  I would  say that it has saved me 4 to 5 shots 
Per round and it gets better, the golf club committee have allowed the use of GPS in all competitions. 

As for mapping the golf course this is an email from Sonocaddie
-Dear Graham,

We thank you for your interest in Sonocaddie.

Many times we are able to extrapolate from available third party commercial Satellite photo and GIS maps (some county provide very detailed and up to date map for irrigation and surveying purpose). Sometimes, the GPS coordinate could be entered by players that enter those dates by standing right on top of the target as indicated by their sign up names. Mapping on site is very good marking tool and helps when county maps are not up to date. As mentioned, we could make the determination (if we could map the course in detail) if you send in the request.

Best regards,

Febby Chang
Service Department
Sonostar Inc


----------



## gjbike (Apr 2, 2009)

For some reason could not upload any photos last night of the GPS

SonocaddieV 300
Main menu






Hole layout






Scorecard













Scorecard analysis






Tracking


----------



## mono217 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow really good review they sound really good.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 5, 2009)

Good piece of kit but unfortunately it could not help yesterday (1st comp of the season white tees) with my putting, 3 putted 12 times 43 putts in total and on the 7th hole took 9 lost 2 balls so things can only get better so much for the mental approach


----------



## TonyN (Apr 5, 2009)

Great review Graham and nice touch with the pics. I do think this is the Best GPS out there if you want all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Cernunnos (Apr 6, 2009)

Not a bad price especially when you consider no need to pay a subscription & the capacity for 100 courses is about perfect for mostly anyone.

My Sureshot holds 40 when I pay for the top subscription but even then I could have easily downloaded 50 courses or more had it allowed me.

Seems to me it gives the best of all worlds.Proper maps, stats, score yardage, capacity & buttons instead of touch screen....

I'm convinced as long as courses do get added quickly & efficiently without undue delays.

Nice one. Very useful re-view.


----------

